# Roof Protection from Mag. Mounts



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Just wondering what and if anyone puts protection between the magnetic mounts and the paint? What do you use?

I was thinking maybe one of the magnetic logo for the doors would work but I am not sure.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I put on some clear silicone and cut up a cotton shirt and made little pads to stick to the bottoms of the magnets. I take if off when not in use and it works out well. It does not lose any of its staying power does not scratch the roof of the truck. Been though 3 storms and they are holding strong.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Oooo, what about small buffing bonnets?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The only thing you want to be careful is that you dont get a buffer that is to thick that will take away from the power of the magnet. They usually say no faster then 55 or 65, but you dont want to be driving down the road and see your new light go crashing to the road and seeing the next vehicle behind you breaking it into a million little pieces...


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I always just used duct tape without any problems........


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

ok...main thing...make sure the surface is clean both the roof and the magnets... I used both duct tape and electrical tape. Once used Felt but that didn't last long...light slid across the roof at 30mph. You can also look into like a thin sign magnet cut it in 4's and go with that.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I use the silver Mylar furnace tape, its super thin and does not weaken the magnets at all
I also us it on my triple mag mount antenna


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Take the magnets off, Completly surround the magnets with 1 layer of duct tape. Doesnt affect the pulling power. Its the cheapest way unless you want to buy the rubber boots for the magnets.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

screw it to a light bar dont have to worry about it going bye bye and no paint gets ruind. o there then that i take photo contact cement stuff for matting photos put wax paper on the bottom and that works good


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

duct take is too thick I think,new truck have thinner sheet metal and the magnets need to be as close as possible, I can drive 70-75 with the mylar tape under the magenet,
the mylar funace/duct tape is ultrathin and has no messy goo on it, nice clean sticking and you can trim with a razor blade.

Mylar® is an exceptionally strong, flexible, durable polyester film with 
properties that make it extremely suitable for most Industrial applications. 
Inert to water, Mylar® acts as a moisture barrier and is unaffected by oil, 
grease, and aromatics. It remains tough, clear and flexible from minus 100° F 
to over 300° F and will not yellow or become brittle under normal conditions. 
Mylar® has excellent dielectric properties and can be used as an effective insulator 
in electrical applications.

see why I dont like regular duct tape it its looks bad LOL but it works for this guy below


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree.... The Mylar would do better than the Duct Tape plus it doesn't leave any glue on the roof when it gets hot!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Pirsch;482821 said:


> I agree.... The Mylar would do better than the Duct Tape plus it doesn't leave any glue on the roof when it gets hot!


ok let me clear this up u dont stick the ductape to the roof u stick it to the magnets


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

You could get poly coated magnets. They work great and won't leave a scratch on the roof.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I take my magnets off and Plasti-Dip them. Seems to work. I go through the car wash with my bar on, it stays put.

Jon


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

if ya'll are so worried about a little tape residue (goo) then, maybe you should skip the light bar....... I never had any goo on my vehicles...... and I never had a light blow off......and that was 13 years of volly firefighting with lights ranging from small beacons to mini strobe bars.....


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;482832 said:


> ok let me clear this up u dont stick the ductape to the roof u stick it to the magnets


Right! But usually you have to put 2 strips or more depending on the size of the magnet


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

I use two strips of rubber cut to sit under the magnets, except for my wife hitting a sign with the light when she took the truck to work, no problems. Truck has seen 75-80 mph with the light on, dual rotator halogen.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Pirsch;483031 said:


> Right! But usually you have to put 2 strips or more depending on the size of the magnet


One layer around the whole magnet.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

I use wax paper. Just cut a piece the same size as your magnet and stick under it. The only downfall is if you take it off you have to make sure you grab your wax paper too.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

A wise man once told me.....Wax Paper


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats Right Partner !! Only country boyz are right. J/K


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

try www.priority1emergency.com they have rubber boots for magnets only 90 lb pull .... 4 for $10 last a long time ... bought some for my lfl patriot mini last year ...


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

groundbreakers;483768 said:


> try www.priority1emergency.com they have rubber boots for magnets only 90 lb pull .... 4 for $10 last a long time ... bought some for my lfl patriot mini last year ...


Do you have a direct link? Ill bite for $10.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Gicon;483770 said:


> Do you have a direct link? Ill bite for $10.


http://priority1emergency.com/ecommerce/os/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=496


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

ultimate plow;483772 said:


> http://priority1emergency.com/ecommerce/os/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=496


Heres a dum question.....Are all the magnets the same?? I have a bunch of Code 3 double rotators, Whelen double flash bars.....Id hate to buy a bunch of these to find out they dont work on all the bars.....


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Gicon;483770 said:


> Do you have a direct link? Ill bite for $10.


yah goin out there tonight ... for some more and amber filters for my bar ..


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Are all the magnets the same?? I have a bunch of Code 3 double rotators, Whelen double flash bars.....Id hate to buy a bunch of these to find out they dont work on all the bars.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Gicon;486348 said:


> Are all the magnets the same?? I have a bunch of Code 3 double rotators, Whelen double flash bars.....Id hate to buy a bunch of these to find out they dont work on all the bars.....


[/QUOTE]

well you have 50 lb pull magnets that are about 2 inches wide i think and the 90 lb pull are about 3.5 to 4 inches wide so if your magnets are big they will fit .... if there kinda small then they wont ... so no there not the same ...


----------

